# Freiwillige für Homepageprojekt gesucht!



## Lucas-D (23. Juli 2013)

*Freiwillige für Homepageprojekt gesucht!*

Hallo liebe Community von PC Games,
wir haben vor ca. 2 Monaten eine Website gestartet und berichten seitdem über Smartphone, Gaming, und Tech-News.
Das ganze ist "just for fun" also keine Verpflichtung, sondern nur des Spaßes halber.
Wir suchen ganz einfach noch ein wenig Unterstützung bei unserem Projekt und freuen uns über jede Hilfe die wir kriegen können.
Was euch erwartet ist ganz einfach Artikel zu den oben genannten Themen zu schreiben, über die Dinge die gerade passieren oder wozu ihr auch immer Lust habt.
Wir setzen auch Wert auf Teamarbeit und Absprache, also könnt ihr euch super in unser kleines Team integrieren.
Das Alter ist übrigens egal, aber mindestens 14 sollte man sein denke ich.
Also wer Lust hat bei uns mitzumachen schreibt mir eine PN, hier unter den Thread oder eine E-Mail an: lucas.d@yakidoo.de

An die Admins und Moderatoren des Forums:
Das hier ist keine Job-Anzeige sondern damit wollen wir nur sehen ob jemand an einem Freizeit Projekt interessiert ist.
Falls hier so etwas nicht erlaubt ist zu Posten, tut es mir wirklich leid.

Wir freuen uns auf Interessierte!
Gruß
Lucas


----------



## Latenerd (31. Juli 2013)

Hallöchen. Gibt es denn schon eine Seite?


----------



## Rabowke (31. Juli 2013)

Siehst du doch an seiner E-Mail Adresse ... die Adresse lautet yakidoo[.]de

Das ist die Homepage der zwei Herren.


----------



## Lucas-D (31. Juli 2013)

Ja gibt es, wie Rabowke schon richtig festgestellt hat. Außerdem habe ich oben geschrieben seit 2 Monaten.


----------

